# 5 month old husky :)



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd share some pictures of Broder. He's a 5 and a half month old husky. 

Starting from youngest to more recent!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

He is beautiful, lovely face


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Welcome to the PF to


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

awww so cute love the one where he/she is lying down


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow he's gorgeous.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

He looks like a little sweetie:001_wub:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Aw he is lovely :001_wub::001_wub: I'm sure that's a "why on earth have you put me in this bath Mam" look though


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

jopetportraits said:


> Wow he's gorgeous.


 i saw that you do pet portraits how much would it be to do a picture of my little boy who sadly past away last month

thanks x

Post a message


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Mad4Muttz said:


> i saw that you do pet portraits how much would it be to do a picture of my little boy who sadly past away last month
> 
> thanks x
> 
> Post a message


I'm really sorry to hear that you've lost your boy.

I've posted a message on your profile.


----------



## Minminabby (Apr 21, 2012)

These picture are sooo adorable!! :drool:  :001_wub:


----------



## MarshaB (Apr 30, 2012)

nice 

we want the same dog, with the same color of coat, but we are worried that she wont stand the heat here in our place. can adjust to weather changes, mostly very hot weather?


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwww beautiful! They grow up to be quite big dogs don't they?


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww I want, I want, I want :001_wub:


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sooo cute! especially the 2nd photo


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Lovely wee thing !


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

harry12 said:


> Awwww beautiful! They grow up to be quite big dogs don't they?


Nah huskies are medium sized, generally between 20-27kg I think. He's now 7 months and weighs 17kg, we think he's going to be quite small.

Here's some more recent pictures:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

He's beautiful.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

I just wanna grab that face of his and give him a huge kiss!!! He's adorable &#9829;
I thought Huskies were bigger dogs too but when we got Kenai I noticed how small he was, just a few inches taller than my Grandparents pooch. I guess it's all the hair that makes them look bigger 
xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

xxflair said:


> I just wanna grab that face of his and give him a huge kiss!!! He's adorable ♥
> I thought Huskies were bigger dogs too but when we got Kenai I noticed how small he was, just a few inches taller than my Grandparents pooch. I guess it's all the hair that makes them look bigger
> xxx


Its a very common mistake, Ive had three Siberians over the years still got one now, and its amazing how many times Ive heard I thought they were bigger then that. Its the Malamutes, Greenlands and the Canadian Eskimos that are bigger. In fact when they first took the siberian as a working dog to Alaska everyone laughed and reffered to them as siberian rats, until they realised that a team ould move a lot quicker then the bigger heavier dogs.
The Siberian has a facinating history dating way back its very interesting.

About Huskies - Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK

Mick Brent (Raindog) who is a member and runs Siberian Husky Welfare Association has written a really comprehensive history of the siberian Husky which goes in to much more depth if your interested.

Siberian Husky History


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Ooo thanks for the reply SDH. Those links are brilliant, thank you for providing them 
When I first got Kenai I did think he was larger than what he was, perhaps it's because our house isn't the biggest and he fills it when he lays down, but now I look at him and I can't believe how smaller he is


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, I'm jealous. I always wanted a Husky but never had a chance.


----------

